# Which Myprotein protein is good for lactose intolerance user's?



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/cats/categories/mpformulas/protein

Which Myprotein protein is good for lactose intolerance user's?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im also intrested in this, i take it you are also lactose intolerant then colt24?

what protein have you used previously?

personaly i found Cytosport Complete Whey a brilliant supplement, no problems with it at all, tastes amazing and lots of servings per tub!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

A fella on here thestudbeast (craig) has a lactose and gluten intolerance. he swears by bulk suplement directs whey and wouldnt go anywyere else (last time he spoke about it). there is a difference in the two for sure but I cant comment as ive used bsd & mp without belly issues.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

isolate i believe would be most suited


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/impact_whey_isolate

*Our Impact Whey Isolate® is an extremely rich source of whey protein derived from vegetarian sweet cheese whey sourced entirely from European milk.*

milk, cheese?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

colt24 said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/cats/categories/mpformulas/protein
> 
> Which Myprotein protein is good for lactose intolerance user's?


Hi,

For lactose intolerance then whey protein isolate is by far the best option:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/impact_whey_isolate

There is only 0.2g of lactose per serving which is as low as you will find from a milk based protein powder.

You could also look at soy protein or other non-milk based proteins.

MP


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Surely soya based protein would be more suited!!


----------

